# Few start up skill for electrician



## Olagunju olalekan (Sep 16, 2017)

How do I test electronic components in any electronic gadget


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Olagunju olalekan said:


> How do I test electronic components in any electronic gadget


#1 learn the principles they work on.

#2 complete your education on electronics

#3 buy test equipment

#4 test components as desired


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

With a meter, but most gadgets have IC chips and really can't be tested unless someone built a test setup for the particular gadget. Once components are installed, testing is of the circuit.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Years ago, when electronic circuits were built of individual components like a 1960's TV, each component could be tested and replaced. Resistors, capacitors and tubes could all be tested and replaced. Back then, any smart,interested person could buy a test kit and repair TVs.

Today with most electronics containing circuit boards, troubleshooting and replacement is possible but requires specialized equipment and training. A specialized education is required.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Modern surface mounted electronic components can only be serviced by the factory -- if that.

Normally even the factory tosses them in the scrap pile. ( Consumer electronics )

They were assembled by robots in the first place... with absolutely no provisions for field techs.

( That is, they don't even have test points for probes... and may well be totally encapsulated within epoxy resin. )

You are two-generations too late.

However, if you're into antiques... the fifty-year old American stuff was designed for field repair.

You can find it in museums.

Industrial, high-dollar, electronics require factory supplied test gear. ( It's built to frustrate anyone outside the factory's authorized technician system. They won't hand out circuit diagrams to all and every. )

[ The factory will use everything from obscure test points to odd-ball testing jacks ( connections ) to cyber-encrypton to 'lock out' non-authorized technicians. 

The factory will always want all repair parts to come through its supply chain and installed per its standards. This way they make fat money on the parts and maintain their product reputation. The factory will always stipulate that their warranty is dead if anyone unauthorized touches their gear. ( Without factory training they're sure to screw up the works.) ]

If you've got the talent, you'd want to be the factory authorized technician. That could be a career for life. ( Railroad control electronics, railroad power electronics, refinery control electronics, etc. )


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Do be a fool, stay in school!


----------

